# Vogtland coilovers for 2002 2.7T



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

After much research I decided to pull the trigger on a set of coilovers. I went back and forth between KW V1, H&R street, and Vogtland. I decided to get the Vogtland setup due mostly to cost. However, 99% of the people on VWvortex who purchased these seem to be very happy with the ride and product quality. So, once I receive them I will have them installed and will post up before/after pics and my impressions.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Vogtland coilovers for 2002 2.7T (Uberhare)*

Wish I had the money...
Hey Uber
Does your A6 have the sport package on it? i.e Sport suspension? If so I would be interested in knowing if the ride stiffness is very different and if the handeling is abetter.
I heard somewhere that upgrading from the sport suspension is not worth the money unless you track the car (which I don't), but upgrading the sway bars apparently makes a big difference for less money.
Let me know if you don't mind.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Vogtland coilovers for 2002 2.7T (Massboykie)*

I do not have the sport suspension.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Vogtland coilovers for 2002 2.7T (Massboykie)*

IIRC Southboro and others recommended to start by upgrading just the rear sway bar... some on AW upgraded front and rear, then went back to stock on the front to get the car balanced.
Do some homework on that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Vogtland coilovers for 2002 2.7T (GLS-S4)*

I did read the info on the RSB. The H-Sport RSB is gonna have to wait until May. Coilovers are more important to me at this point because my car looks like a 4x4.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Vogtland coilovers for 2002 2.7T (Uberhare)*

but it is 4X4?
Just kididng!


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Just received the coilover kit. Very nice quality.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Ride quality is outstanding. Firm yet comfortable enough for daily driving. Made a huge difference handling. I'm very impressed with Vogtland so far.
BTW...there's plenty of thread left to go down at least one more inch.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

looks sick, car is very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

A few better pictures taken by a fellow Dubber:


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Looks like you went from ashy to classy! (just joking)
Those new pics really do look nice, great job.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

so much better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_


----------

